# Campsite near Woolacombe?



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All, 

Will be heading off to Devon at the beginning of July to meet some friends and do some surfing/body boarding etc. I have just checked out the tariff for the campsite that we usually stay at and discovered that now we have a dog, its going to cost us £5 a night extra! £5 a night?! 8O 

Its only £8 a night each for us and we get use of the pool, shop, bar, play equipment, laundry and bar! (not that we actually use them as we spend all the time at the beach or pub!)

Anyway, do any of you have any suggestions for cheap(er) places to stay in or around Woolacombe? 

All ideas welcome! 

Thanks.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Wurz,

Have you tried Stowford Farm Meadows, or is that the site that you are referring to?

http://www.stowford.co.uk/

J & R.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks J&R, looks like a nice site (and wasn't the one I was referring to!).

Have you stayed their before?


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks J&R, looks like a nice site (and wasn't the one I was referring to!).

Have you stayed their before?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Leigh,

A few years ago we stayed there in the caravan. It was okay with nice facilities. Handy for Ilfracomb/Wollacoombe, It was a good base for sightseeing.

Try a visit to Clovelly further round the coast. It's a good day out, if you get tired of the pub and beach. :wink: :wink: 

P S. Are you still in the P/Boro area?

J & R


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi J&R, yes, still around Pboro, at Ferry Meadows at the moment. Leaving the area at the end of June.

We have been to Clovelly, was a really good day out. Could have done with being fitter though! Had to go back up in the Landrover!! (of course it was just for the experience!! not the jelly legs :lol: )

Not sure I can face Illfracoombe again yet, thats where someone ran into our van and put our travels on hold for 18 months!

Woolacombe is fab though, although there is a really naff mobile signal there, have to go to the edge of the cliff to get any reception


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We left the site wearing coats and wellies one day, as it was absolutely bucketing down at the time. A few minutes later, we wish we had worn our shorts and flipflops, as it was glorious sunshine in Woolacoombe.

Sod's law.

J & R.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Leigh

There is a nice c club site:

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/uk+sit...ok+a+site/site+detail.htm?cs_id=damage+barton

We stayed here many years ago, lovely walks along the coast from the bottom of the site, great views but a bit exposed if windy .. can't have everything ..:lol:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we've been surfing in n/devon most w/ends for the last 16 years but last year at the start of the school hols the camp site price around croyde & woolacombe went mad ie one w/end £16 next w/end £56 for 2 nights.
but there are 2 cl's on the main road in to w/combe and a cheaper campsite at morthoe and on the road/lane between croyde & woolacombe but in july you will need to book but most sites charge per person if you need a list let me know


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Warcombe Farm*

Hi Leigh

Last year we stayed at Warcombe Farm....near to both Woolacombe and Ilfracoombe>

Warcombe farm

It has a nice layout, good size pitches, views and the most fabulous toilet block...cost hundreds of thousands...really. Underfloor heating, individual lighting, marble...the lot.

Mike


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi, we looked into this extensively last year we wanted somewhere to stay right by the beach for body boarding surfing etc position in this instance being worth more than facilities. We ran into various problems (and this was outside school holidays): price, not allowing dogs, location, etc. We ended upstaying at Putsborough Sands car park after a tip off from a friend. It costs an extortionate amount to stay o'night but once the day visitors have gone home it is lovely. Owner Rob Tucker (who owns the adjoining caravan-only site) charges what he feels like and it can be £18-20 +/night. It was £18 I think when we were there. We paid it for 2 nights as a one off as we had set our hearts on a w/e by the sea. We loved it. I don't expect we would often pay that to merely park and I don't expect all of you would either. In this instance (and in perfect weather) we actually felt it was worth it. Just so as you have the information, it's up to you! You can't book and there are no facilities except loos and water. There is a website relating to the caravan site which gives directions:
http://www.putsborough-sands.co.uk/

Let me know what you do and what you think!!


----------

